# Color Darkroom gear



## Dracklord (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi.

I'm new to photography, especially darkroom stuff.  I like to shoot color, and was hoping to do my own prints, as I am tired of the way the 1 hour labs do it.  

Anyway I was wondering what gear I would need to make my own prints.  I gather I need an enlarger, and trays.   I also need to know how to process the prints

Any help would be appericated

Lex


----------

